# Serrasalmus Maringatus Feeding



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

Serrasalmus maringatus feeding.size around 4 incha


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

full nice


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome !!!!


----------

